# Bastimentos and their new home



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

18x18x24 zoomed great stuff background carved out to resemble some sort of bark, silicone, then abg over top, drift wood covered in java moss,
Neo's
2x Big O
2x Cheers
4x tidbit
1x pauciflora cross 
3 Oophaga Pumilio Bastimentos


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome, Troy! Any chance we could get some bigger pics of the whole tank? I'd love to see it in higher detail. =) Also, what's that begonia you've got in there?

Best,
Ash


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yea forgot about that begonia there's actually 2, and the vine plant, not sure on any of those. I can see when I get home, and yea ill get some larger pics as well, this was my first tapatalk post


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great Troy..... Didn't realize that was your tank on FB Ohio group....Excellent work.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool Tank. I Reeeally want that orange basti!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yep that's me on Ohio froggers, I don't post there much but....it's a pretty cool FB page...

Grim don't you already have Orange Bastis?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Hehe, orange is seriously like the only colour I dont have


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh...well it's mine...ALL MINE!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

some better pictures. . . 








the smaller begonia is called little darling, not sure on the larger one


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

photos from earlier, taken and uploaded ith iphone5, now enlarged when uploaded with PB


----------



## PappaFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Great setup and very nice frogs. What is the brom in the upper right corner?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

PappaFrog said:


> Great setup and very nice frogs. What is the brom in the upper right corner?


well i have one attached to the wood in the front top right corner and thats a Neo. Cheers, there are 3 in the back right corner, 2 Neo. Big O, and one pauciflora hybrid(the green one)


----------



## PappaFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry I should have been more specific. I was interested in the name of the largest brom of the four in the upper right.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah that's one of the BigO's very very nice brom


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

Wish your photos were on tapatalk instead of flicker or photobucket


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

From what I can see though your frogs are awesome looking and so is the viv


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ash (and Troy), the big Begonia looks like B. soli-mutata and the smaller one looks like it might be B. bowerae or some hybrid of it.



Elphaba said:


> Looks awesome, Troy! Any chance we could get some bigger pics of the whole tank? I'd love to see it in higher detail. =) Also, what's that begonia you've got in there?
> 
> Best,
> Ash


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Spaff said:


> Ash (and Troy), the big Begonia looks like B. soli-mutata and the smaller one looks like it might be B. bowerae or some hybrid of it.


The small was one givin to me for free with my brom order, and was listed as little darling, thanks for letting me know about the larger one though.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

DrawntoLife said:


> Wish your photos were on tapatalk instead of flicker or photobucket


I always use photobucket for images and I've never had any complaints, the first set of pics I uploaded for this thread unused my phone using tapatalk but I uploaded to DB and not to tapatalk, it gave me a choice and they came out too small, that's why I added more when I got home using PB


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful additions Troy! The viv, plants, and Bastis!  Congrats!

-Chris


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't get over how bold they are!


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I bet they're loving it.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> The small was one givin to me for free with my brom order, and was listed as little darling, thanks for letting me know about the larger one though.


No problem. Little Darling is Burgundy Queen x _bowerae var. nigromarga
_


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

They're beautiful! And they seem very content in their new home. Nice acquisition!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Darts15 said:


> They're beautiful! And they seem very content in their new home. Nice acquisition!


Thanks!! They seem to like it as well, always out and about


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sorry I just cant get enough of these guys, and how bold they are, remind me of my terribs how not afraid of me they are. Also Im really impressed with the iPhone 5 Camera... all these shots were just quckies I snapped with it, and cropped.

anyways here are a few more

i rearranged the broms a bit too i think i like this better.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love Bastis! Too bad that here these frogs are heavy males. I also love your tank. What moss is it? How do you do to grow moss so well in all your vivs?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I'm hoping I get lucky and have a female, the moss is java


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

a few more photos. . .


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Those are some awesome frogs Troy! Very nice tank too! What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, it's 48" quad t8 unit from lowes cost around 50$


----------

